# I want turbo on my rb25de



## 18Axe (May 1, 2007)

Hey Peeps

Just wanting to know i have an rb25de and i want to put an rb25 turbo on my engine will the turbo computer fit into my computer for the rb25?


Cheers Yall


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

18Axe said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> Just wanting to know i have an rb25de and i want to put an rb25 turbo on my engine will the turbo computer fit into my computer for the rb25?
> 
> ...


if im not mistaken then it should be as same as a vg30e to a vg30et

youll need to change the pistons for lower compression the heads for valve spec, the ecu your gonna need for fuel maps, the injectors for more fuel, the intercooler, and all that other jazz


or you could not change the pistons and heads and have a high compression engine w/turbo


----------



## rb30_180sx (Apr 30, 2008)

very easy way to make decent power and torque from low boost eg 298kw 869mn on 9.8psi


----------



## driftm3 (Jan 8, 2010)

hey mate you can use a rb20 set up on it and computer as well you run low boost and its fun as over the standed rb25de. if you know any one with drift batle mag read it there is a r32 4 door with this set up all the info is there


----------

